# Any experience with stickers as hang tags?



## lasttuesday (Apr 29, 2007)

Has anyone ever used hang tags that double as stickers? If so, do you think it was worth the extra investment? Does anyone have anyone they recommend to do this for me? Thanks for you help!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone have anyone they recommend to do this for me? Thanks for you help!


If you search the forum for stickers, you'll find a few threads with recommended vendors.

Not sure about the first question though. Maybe another member has some input.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I know someone mentioned doing it, so a forum search might turn up something. I would have expected it to have come up more often than it has though actually.


----------

